# UQ herpetological society seminar



## baker (Aug 12, 2016)

For anybody interested, the recently established University of Queensland herpetological society will be hosting the second lecture in their seminar series on the 25th of August at 7:30 pm. 
For this lecture, I will be presenting recent undergraduate research I have conducted on two potential environmental drivers behind movement in estuarine crocodiles (_Crocodylus porosus_). 
Cost is free for any society members and just $5 for anybody to join the society on the night. Membership is open to everybody so don't worry about not being a student at the University of Queensland. 
For more information on this presentation along with the society itself please see the flyer below or visit the societies webpage at:http://uqherpsociety.weebly.com/.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## baker (Aug 18, 2016)

The talk is next Thursday if anybody wishes to come along. Going to be my first public lecture of my own research so it shall be interesting. 

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 18, 2016)

Good luck, Cameron. Obviously can't make it from Adelaide, but I'd be very interested to read the paper, if you have one.


----------



## baker (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you, I am quite looking forward to presenting it. I do have a paper written for the course, but sadly not one to submit to publication yet. This is only a small part I have done as part of an undergraduate research course. The focus for my honours next year will be determining what other environmental drivers are impacting the movement. If you would like a read of the work in progress send me an email through PM and I will send it through. 

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 18, 2016)

Apparently your message storage is full.


----------



## baker (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow I did not think I was that popular. I have just cleared out some room in there so whenever you get a chance again send it through. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 19, 2016)

I would love to read it when it is done! Good luck!


----------



## baker (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't worry once everything is done and finalised I will make sure to put a post up for everyone to read. 
Bump this up one last time, talk is tomorrow night for all who wish to come. It will hopefully be an interesting and informative night. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## baker (Nov 16, 2016)

For those who couldn't attend the presentation here is a link to a recording of it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_usnzy_yP4&feature=share 
I honestly feel like I could have done better, but it was my first time having to give a presentation such as this. Hopefully you enjoy watching it.

Cheers, Cameron


----------

